# Grillin' & Smokin' ... again?



## wacbzz

Is it possible that all I do besides work is spend time grilling for my family and smoking cigars?

Yep...

Today, it was wings and spinach artichoke dip:





































After getting all of that ready, it was time for a smoke and a drink...










Secret sauce for the wings...





































And then, the after dinner treat:










Sorry this is slightly out of focus, but among the many, here are two of the hardest things to somehow acquire...



















To the nub...










What a truly great Sunday!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## dmeguy

Jealous....AGAIN! Now thats a way to spend a Sunday evening there bud! Everything about this^^^^ post is awesome!


----------



## AStateJB

I need to come over for dinner sometime! :lol: Looks like another great night, Wil! :thumb:


----------



## mrj205

Wil, as usual, I'm quite jealous of your grilling and smoking afternoon! I should make a point to find you and your grilling/cigar haven while I'm in Richmond this week... :mischief:

Looks like an awesome afternoon!


----------



## Etrain

Now that's a great Sunday. Looks like your wings don't even stick to your grill, strong work!


----------



## skfr518

Looking good!!!


----------



## exprime8

I like your style.....


----------



## hachigo

I love these pics.

Four kicks and chicken wings? Two of my favorite things in the world. And to top it off by smoking a unicorn horn and drinking its blood, magical


----------



## 36Bones

The grillmaster out does himself. Man, I'm jealous, Wil. 120 IPA.


----------



## LXA1100

That beer. OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG

That chicken. OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG




Oh yeah, and the cigar. OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## cool hand luke

my favorite summertime thing do do with family and friends, eat, drink, smoke cigars, all around the grill....now thats fun right there


----------



## Loki21

Words escape me. This is my favorite thing to do as well. Nothing more relaxing than family friends and mesquite fired grilling. Ooh and don't forget cigar smoke during and after. Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## djcsewell

Niiic bro! That's what's up.
That's what smoking stogies is all about! Slowing things down, good times, good food, enjoying life!
Im alil jealous right now. ha
Awesome pictures!


----------



## Blueracer

Great way to spend a Sunday! Excellent looking food and GREAT looking smokes!


----------



## Mauiraindakine

I know this thread is dated but looks great especially being over. We used to have awesome cookouts at the clinic I worked at in Iraq with another company. Great friends, great food (worked deal out with DFAC for steaks, lobster tails, fresh veggies, etc.!), great cigars, awesome sunsets and break out a guitar or two. Made you forget where you were for awhile. Still haven't experienced any of that, well I guess I still have the great friends, cigars and the guitars!


----------



## KawandaBlack

i'm totally drooling dude :mullet:


----------



## Weldon78

it must be a great moment you ever had wil!! :cowboyic9:


----------

